# Rezepturverwaltung in Webvisu



## Benno (7 Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne eine Rezepturverwaltung in der Webvisu(Wago App) realisieren. Ich habe soweit alles vobereitet und 2 Buttons erstellt 
mit dem Programmbefehl INTERN LOADWATCH und INTERN SAVEWATCH.

Wenn ich nun ein Rezept laden möchte öffnet sich auch ein Fenster (Open Watchlist (*.wtc)), aber leider kann ich hier kein Rezept auswählen. Ich habe 
das Rezept lokal auf der Steuerung abgelegt. Gibt es hier einen extra Ordner?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Benno


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (8 Juni 2015)

Hallo Benno,

die abgespeicherten Watchlisten (*.wtc) werden im Ordner /PLC/(750-8XX) bzw. /HOME/CODESYS/ (PFC200) auf dem Controller abgelegt. (Web-Visualisierung)
Anbei noch ein Beispiel, welches dir eventuell weiterhelfen wird.


----------



## Benno (8 Juni 2015)

Hallo Wago-Support,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe die Datei REZEPT_1.WTC in den Ordner PLC auf meiner Steuerung abgelegt. Doch bei ausführen des Befehls INTERN LOADWATCH über einen Button, ist die sich dann öffnende Auswahlliste leer.

Was mache ich noch falsch?

Gruß
Benno


----------



## Benno (10 Juni 2015)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (11 Juni 2015)

Hallo Benno,

du musst vorher eine *.WTC Datei mittels INTERN SAVEWATCH speichern, dann taucht diese in der Auswahlliste auf.
Diese kann nun per FTP ausgetauscht oder geändert werden.


----------



## Benno (11 Juni 2015)

Wenn ich per INTERN_SAVEWATCH speichern möchte öffnet, sich das gleiche leere Fenster.  Wenn ich nun einen Dateinamen eingebe und OK drücke
finde ich weder eine wtc-Datei mit den Namen auf der Steuerung noch kann ich diese per INTERN_LOADWATCH aufrufen. Wenn ich den Button INTERN_SAVEWATCH direkt in Codesys drücke, ist ein Speichern lokal auf der Festplatte des PC's möglich. 

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (16 Juni 2015)

Hallo Benno,

hat es denn Grundsätzlich mit dem Beispielprojekt funktioniert oder bleibt es dort auch leer?
Mit welcher CODESYS Version und Zielsystem (inkl. Firmware Stand) arbeitest du?


----------



## Benno (22 Juli 2015)

Hallo,
ja, da bleibt es auch leer. Arbeite mit einer Wago 750-871 Fw 04.01.15 (09) und CoDeSys 2.3.9.25

Gruß 
Benno


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (22 Juli 2015)

Hallo Benno,

Die Watch- und Rezepturverwaltung wird gem. unseres Anwenderhinweises (http://www.wago.de/media/2_products/webvisu/WebVisu_Anwendungshinweis.pdf) innerhalb der WAGO WebVisu App nicht unterstützt.
Weitere Informationen zu der WAGO WebVisu App findest Du unter folgendem Link: http://www.wago.de/produkte/produktkatalog/software/programme/apps/webvisu.jsp


----------



## Benno (23 Juli 2015)

Ok, danke für die Info.

Gruß
Benno


----------

